# NE Florida folks?



## molsen (Dec 30, 2007)

Jacksonville here...

where do you go for shoots?  Fav. places?


----------



## nphaskins (Dec 31, 2007)

You may be interested in this:
http://www.lightitupmeetup.com


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm an hour and a half south of Jacksonville.


----------

